# Windows 7 erkennt SSD nicht - brauche Hilfe



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi habe eine Crucial Real SSD mit neuster Firmware . Dann habe ich die herkömliche Festplatte abgeklemmt und Win7 sowie die neusten Treiber installiert . Allerdings erkennt Windows 7 die SSD als normale Festplatte . Was soll ich bloß tun ???


----------



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

Außerdem erkennt Crystaldiskmark und SSDlife die SSD nicht richtig der Status von ihr ist unkown .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Was meinst du damit das sie als normale Festplatte erkannt wird? Lass bitte erst mal AS SSD Benchmark laufen und mach einen Screenshot von dem Ergebnis und poste das bitte hier. Dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein paar Screens aufeinmal in einem Bild .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Oh, du hast vergessen im Bios AHCI zu aktivieren denn sie läuft immer noch im IDE Modus.
Du musst erst in die Regestrie
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Msahci
den Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen dann neu Start, ins Bios umschallten auf AHCI und dann ganz normal hochfahren.


----------



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi nach dem Neustart hatte Windows einige neue Geräte gefunden und installiert allerdings hat sich sonst nichts verändert . Muss ich jetzt das System nochmal komplett neuinstallieren ???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hast du jetzt im Bios AHCI aktiviert?


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

Das einzigste problem was du hast, 
ist das du vergessen hast AHCI zu aktievieren...

Nein du mußt dein system nicht neu aufsetzten.
Das SSDlife und Crystaldiskinfo nichts anzeigt hat
nichts mit Windows zu tun...beide tools können leider noch nichts 
mit der Crucial anfangen. da kannst nur hoffen das die beiden 
hersteller so bald wie möglich ihre Software auf den neusten stand bringen.


----------



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

So AHCI läuft wohl oder ??? (Neuster Gigabyte AHCI-Treibe rist nun auch drauf)


----------



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

Die sequenzielle Schreibrate hat abgenommen , aber die Leserate ist extrem hoch 342MB/s sind schon nahe dem Maximum laut Crucial . Ist jetzt alles richtig gemahct worden von mir ???


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

ja ist jetzt an...
siehst ja auch an den punkten die sich verdoppelt haben zu vorher ohne AHCI^^

die 4k werte einer Crucial sind echt krank ^^
und das meine ich ernsthaft. schön was da crucial auf die beine gestellt hat.

sag mal die ssd rennt an SATA 3 oder?


----------



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

Jop an meinem neuen Gigabyte 870 (revision 2.1) . Die Leserate ist extrem hoch einfach  nur geil . Ansonsten erstmal ein fettes Dankeschön für eure nette Hilfe .


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

Kein problem, 
dafür sind wir ja ehrenamtlichen hier ^^

Du erinnerst dich ja noch sicher an meinen SSD thread oder?!
Ist oben angepinnt...wenn du dort noch deinen bench reinstellt
kann ich ihn auf der startseite verlinken. 

Halte dich dann pls an den Beitrag #6 wenn du CDM und AS SSD hochladen tust.

Vielen dank für deinen beitrag, falls du deinen mitmenschen was gutes tun möchtest


----------



## JuliusS (28. Dezember 2010)

Bench kommt demnöchst . Bin gerade noch dabei mein Windows einzurichten Software zu installieren .


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2010)

Kein problem 
es eilt ja nicht, 
aber eine Crucial 64GB läuft auch uns nicht so oft über den weg^^


----------

